# Making this up as I go along.....



## Schroedc (Apr 13, 2015)

Back in the spring auction @davduckman2010 strapped the buckeye to a slab for shipping and I kept walking past it trying to decide what to do with it. Too wide to fit in the planer so I grabbed a No.5 and cleaned up both faces of it. Initially I thought it was butternut but he advised it was a piece of the lightest walnut I've ever seen. decided to make a little side table out of it so here goes. Getting creative as I go to use up various stuff I've got around the shop and keep power tools to a minimum. Doing the legs out of Maple form @tocws2002 and the stretchers from some KD spalted maple I had in a corner. So far I've got the legs cut, the top to the shape I want and the lower stretcher done. Now to figure out how I want to do the top stretcher and attach the top. I'm thinking about pegging the top on with exposed pegs to add some contrast to the piece. My other goal is to avoid any metal fasteners in the construction. The lower stretcher will be held in with wedged tenons.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking Gooooooooood so far! Can't wait to see it go together!
Oh that reminds me I need to check the MC of those two slabs I got from Dave.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

frickin awesome table colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice, love the stretcher too. Subscribed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 13, 2015)

First through tenon fitted..... I really need to get enough space for a regular bench. working on the floor is hard on the knees.

Time to go home for the day. I'll probably whack the next one in tomorrow morning. I just hope the natural air dried slab doesn't implode and cause my table to collapse.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, I lied, decided to work a little while longer. The top is just sitting on it to make sure I don't want to make any changes. I'll cut the upper stretcher tomorrow and work on getting it together. then cut the notches for the wedges and shorten the through tenons.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2015)

This is looking so cool. Nice job sir.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome! Can't wait to see more!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice indeed Colin ! I like the design

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 14, 2015)

Had to run a few errands this morning but got into the shop finally and got the rest of the frame together. Not a single screw or nail in it yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 14, 2015)

Here it is all together. The top is pegged on, all sanded out to 320 and ready to start finishing. I'll probably wait to finish it until I've got a couple other tables ready (My creative juices have been flowing, Either that or I've been drooling...) Stay tuned to see the next table in the series.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sprung (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome table, Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 20, 2015)

great looking creation colin love that design

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2015)

Very nice Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2015)

Colin, that is very sweet! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 21, 2015)

awesome table colin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 28, 2015)

Nicely done sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice! I really like that leg and stretcher design... Gonna look even better when the finish hits it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 28, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice! I really like that leg and stretcher design... Gonna look even better when the finish hits it...



Yeah, I'm working on a few other pieces right now and plan to wait until I have several to finish at the same time, cuts down on rags needed and then I only have to make the shop dust free once instead of for each piece.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 28, 2015)

Holy cow Colin, that's something special. Nice job!
I'll have to talk with you about some big walnut slabs I have in the shed.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 28, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Holy cow Colin, that's something special. Nice job!
> I'll have to talk with you about some big walnut slabs I have in the shed.
> Graybeard



Yes, we will have to talk  I'm sure pretty soon we'll start planing the spring get together up here too


----------



## Sprung (Apr 29, 2015)

Colin, I am totally now stealing your idea here, if that's ok with you. I've got a few pieces from my haul last night that would be perfect for some small table tops like this - and plenty of wood to make bases for them. And my wife has already determined a location for one in our house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 7, 2015)

I know it's been a while but I finally applied a finish and got it done. 3 coats satin WOP and a good hand waxing. C and C always welcome.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2015)

You knocked it out of the park Colin! The design of the legs and stretcher is simplistic but perfect. Really nice work!!!!! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2015)

I like the finish, looks like no finish at all and very natural, excellent!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 7, 2015)

This is my favorite of your three. I really like this one. It has a Thomas Moser feel to it. Nice lines and curves.


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice looking table. I'm jealous.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 7, 2015)

I think out of the three this one is my favorite as well, the other two really ended up having their design dictated by the shapes the tops ended up being (I couldn't really find anything else those two boards lent themselves to without just cutting into pieces for other stuff and didn't want to sacrifice the figure on those two), I am happy with them but going forward more like this one will probably be where I'm leaning, I'm thinking about a nice longer and wider slab for a sideboard or buffet in the future if I can figure out doors and drawers but still with a somewhat natural edge shape.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2015)

That is a very good looking table. Well done sir....well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

